# When to spay?



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm sure everyone has strong opinions on this. I've always been told that, for Schutzhund, you shouldn't spay/neuter as it lowers drive. So, the last several GSDs I've had (all female), I had to grit my teeth and bear a heat cycle or two before spaying.

Now that I'm no longer pursuing Schutzhund, I don't mind if my girl's drive is lowered.  Back in the day, we were told that spaying before the first heat is best as it lowers the risk of mammary cancer. Now they are saying that you shouldn't spay/neuter until around 15-20 months, to reduce the risk of osteosarcoma and growth issues.

I really, really, really would prefer not to have to deal with another heat cycle, but if it's better to wait, I guess I'll have to wait. What say you?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I waited until Glory was just over 2 years old and she's going in for her spay this week. Was a good compromise for me.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Our vet advised shepherds usually go into heat about 7 months. We arranged a spay at 6 months and upon opening our dog up during surgery, she was already in heat. So I'd say 6 months old.

Since this is our 1st pure bred Shepherd, I don't know what you mean by lowered drive, as our dog seems very intense to us and is very interested in search and agility classes. Can't imagine what she'd be like with a higher drive.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well gosh I'm not sure about the lower drive, but I do know it doesn't lower energy, or if it does, I am darn glad I spayed Masi cause I'm not sure I could survive if her energy level was any higher LOL..

I spayed Masi at a year old, just decided to wait a bit..Usually I do my females at 6 months because I don't want to deal with heat issues, but I waited a little longer with her


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Gretchen said:


> I don't know what you mean by lowered drive, as our dog seems very intense to us and is very interested in search and agility classes. Can't imagine what she'd be like with a higher drive.


Yeah, I am not sure if I believe spay/neuter lowers drive. It's what I was told, but I sure didn't see any change in any of my dogs after they were spayed. I think it might have more to do with males than females.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm on the one and done boat when it comes to females. Just my personal preference.

For males, I'd wait a little longer.


----------



## ShepLady11 (Jun 25, 2011)

Right after the 1st heat.

Sharon
Entwerfer Haus GSDs
Dedicated Breeder
100% German, Working Lines
_Max von Stephanitz's last words to his good friend Muller on his deathbed... _
"Take this trouble for me: make sure my German Shepherd Dog remains a WORKING dog, for I have struggled all my life long for that aim".


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I wish I had waited a few heat cycles before I spayed Cyra.

She developed dog agression issues shortly after her first spay and I don't know if it was correlated or not but I have heard that it may be.

I never saw that it lowered her drive one bit.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> She developed dog agression issues shortly after her first spay and I don't know if it was correlated or not but I have heard that it may be.


That is interesting. I hadn't heard that, I always thought the opposite was true--I had some problems with one female that was really "bitchy" when in heat, and that disappeared after she was spayed.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> She developed dog agression issues shortly after her first spay and I don't know if it was correlated or not but I have heard that it may be.


Slightly off topic for this thread but I wonder if that would have happened regardless of when she was spayed... like it's a brain chemistry thing that is triggered by the drugs? I had a male foster who developed dog aggression after his neuter as well. He was 2-3yrs old when he was neutered.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I do not have a female yet but I am getting one next year.

I plan on waiting until she is 1 year old before spaying her. 

I would prefer to spay her at the age of 2 but I do not want to deal with 4 heat cycles.:wild:


----------



## ShepLady11 (Jun 25, 2011)

You should have only been through 2 cycles at approx 16 months, so maybe 3 by 2 years.

I've only experienced the first cycle around 9-11 months and then I check hips. 2nd cycle around 14-17 months.


----------

